# Homemade air conditioning for the summer



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Before when I kept a whole room of frogs the springs and summers would get hot and I live in San Diego. So I could only imagine how hot it gets for people who live further away from the coast. 
I found this Youtube on a DIY air conditioning which should work very well for people with frog rooms. I know many froggers like making their own things and its really easy to make + low cost. Hopefully this helps out some froggers and saves some frogs this summer.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

That could be spectacular to have handy if your air conditioner fails, or just for the occasional scorcher day.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Yup that's what I was thinking. And it said usually a bag of ice would last about 5 hours so that would get the room past the hottest time of the day. I used to throw frozen water bottles on top of the tanks but this seems much easier.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Where do you get the styrofoam liner that fits so nicely into a 5 gallon bucket? I don't recall every seeing those.


----------



## Hill (Jan 6, 2014)

Very cool. This is my first summer with darts, and I was nervous about my basement staying cool enough. It's nice to know there are DIY ideas on cooling tanks. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Be careful... I wouldn't rely on a bag of ice and a fan to cool down an entire room for 5 hrs.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

JPccusa said:


> Be careful... I wouldn't rely on a bag of ice and a fan to cool down an entire room for 5 hrs.


Very true. I would def test it out and see how it works before actually relying on it 100% But thats with any DIY got to tinker and make it work for you.


----------



## grendel88 (Oct 19, 2006)

I think it could save me a couple bucks on the power bill. If I allow the house to get a little warmer (say 80 or 82) I can use this to bring temps down to where I want them. (76-77ish). Nice idea


----------



## grendel88 (Oct 19, 2006)

BTW, did we ever establish where the convenient styrofoam instert came from?


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I was looking around and could not find one. Im assuming you could easily make a similar DIY air conditioning with just a big styro. ( These you can get at local fish shops)


----------



## grendel88 (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah that just occurred to me too. I have a large one I don't use. Perfect for this!


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Plano® 722 Bait Bucket | Bass Pro Shops

Preinsulated with a top. 

Leaktite 5-gal. Bucket Cooler-BC18COL at The Home Depot


----------



## grendel88 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks, Donn


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

grendel88 said:


> I think it could save me a couple bucks on the power bill. If I allow the house to get a little warmer (say 80 or 82) I can use this to bring temps down to where I want them. (76-77ish). Nice idea


be careful about trying to save money by circumventing your traditional A/C. you often spend way more money trying to take shortcuts than using the efficiency of a large phase changing A/C system.

for example, to utilize the ice bucket system, you have to first spend money to remove the energy from the water, and your fridge will dump that heat into your house. then you will put the ice bucket in the room and have to use a nominal amount of electricity to run the fan. 

if you buy the ice, you won't be dumping heat into your house from making the ice in your own freezer, but you will have to shell out $5 for 5 hours and it will only work in one room.

I'm not saying that this system is bad, but a large A/C unit will be much more efficient.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I love the idea, perfect to get going quickly if something happens to my A/C. I keep putting off getting a generator and portable air ( I am a little scared of operating the generator). I already keep all kinds of ice packs in my freezer for frog emergencies so I could use them or get additional ice if the worst happens. Getting air conditioning repair in the summer can take hours or days .. this could really save some frogs. 

Actually, if anyone is putting one together, I would not mind paying extra for an additional one for me. I will be coming to Microcosm, but does not seem like it would be that expensive to ship...


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

This is very good to know. I just signed a lease on a place that only allows the one air conditioner they have in the living room. Frogs won't be too far from it, but they'll be away from a window, so an additional unit wouldn't be possible anyway.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Fantastica said:


> This is very good to know. I just signed a lease on a place that only allows the one air conditioner they have in the living room. Frogs won't be too far from it, but they'll be away from a window, so an additional unit wouldn't be possible anyway.


Portable air conditioners do not need a window/permanent installation. Random example: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Haier-Co...r-with-Remote-CPN14XC9/202887602?N=5yc1vZc4m4


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

JPccusa said:


> Portable air conditioners do not need a window/permanent installation. Random example: Haier Commercial Cool 14,000 BTU Portable Air Conditioner with Remote-CPN14XC9 at The Home Depot


Those units still need a window to exhaust the heat.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Charlie Q said:


> Those units still need a window to exhaust the heat.


Not necessarily a window... they can be vented via pipe through a drop ceiling, wall, roof, etc.


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

JPccusa said:


> Not necessarily a window... they can be vented via pipe through a drop ceiling, wall, roof, etc.


true. good luck getting a land lord to approve that, but if you own your own place, you're set.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

You can buy the pre-formed styro bucket inserts at Sherwin-Williams


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Wonder how well it works as an evaporative cooler with just tap water 

You could also make a swamp cooler with a fan blowing over a wet material around a rolling drum pretty easily for cheap. Maybe use a motorized display turntable to rotate the drum and some duck brand black ac foam wrapped around the drum as the wet spongy fabric.


Oh and you could also use the same basic design as the ice bucket/AC, but drop a big pond mister in there, and run hoses from the bucket to multiple vivs to fog them.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

This is a real good idea. I have ceiling fans where my frogs stay. It's a real big open area, but I'm getting a door to keep in the air. I wouldn't mind running the ac periodically and the bucket system at the same time.


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

I actually own a free standing swamp cooler 
that looks like a thick box fan works good. Can put ice in it its older but next time I'm at storage shed I will snap some pics if you like
Larry

Sent from my LG-VS410PP using Tapatalk 2


----------

